# installer un disque dur SSD sur un ibook ?



## claudegmt (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai encore un ibook 12' G4 1,33 avec 2 GO de ram et 120 GO de DD que je souhaiterais up-grader. 
Actuellement c'est ma fille qui s'en sert pour les fonctions de base pour lesquelles la configuration suffit. 
Il n'y a qu'avec ilife que la lenteur du disque se faite ressentir.
D'où l'idée de remplacer le DD par un DD plus performant et pourquoi pas si c'est possible par un disque SSD. 

Merci de bien vouloir me faire partager votre expérience


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Janvier 2011)

A ma connaissance aucune connexion sata sur la carte mère de l ibook
Deja booster en ram avec un dd a 7200trs cela va apporter un plus a la machine
Une installe "propre" ( sans sauvegarde ou clonage) peut aider la machine

Desolé j ai oublie de saluer , bonjour

sur un 1,33ghz  ce n est pas maxi 1,512 de ram ( cause ram 512 soudée a la cm)


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2011)

Un autre petit problème : les iBook ont la réputation d'être des plaies dans ce cas de figure. C'est sans doute d'ailleurs un des seuls défauts de ces petites merveilles : parlez à un technicien Mac de changer un DD d'iBook, il va vous regarder comme si vous veniez de lui demander de faire un show de claquettes en pantoufles... 
Mais je trouvais l'idée sympa aussi, que ce soit avec un SSD ou un disque un peu plus costaud que l'original.


----------



## didgar (22 Janvier 2011)

Salut !




Le docteur a dit:


> changer un DD d'iBook, il va vous regarder comme si vous veniez de lui demander de faire un show de claquettes en pantoufles...



Pour l'avoir fait plusieurs fois c'est vrai que c'est ... pénible  Pas tellement le remplacement en lui même ou même le démontage de la coque ... c'est surtout le risque d'arracher les connecteurs de mise en route, audio etc ... qui est pesant !



Le docteur a dit:


> Mais je trouvais l'idée sympa aussi, que ce soit avec un SSD ou un disque un peu plus costaud que l'original.



On ne trouve plus de disque à 7200 tr/mn à mon grand désespoir ! Quand bien même il existerait un adaptateur SATA <=> IDE qui "rentre" dans un iBook, les avantages du SSD ( je connais pas, jamais essayé ) seraient probablement gommés par la vitesse du bus IDE non ??

A+

Didier


----------



## lolitta (22 Janvier 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Quand bien même il existerait un adaptateur SATA <=> IDE qui "rentre" dans un iBook



Bon déjà, il faut savoir qu'il existe des disques durs SSD en IDE; donc pas besoin de passer par un adaptateur SATA <=> IDE



didgar a dit:


> les avantages du SSD ( je  connais pas, jamais essayé ) seraient probablement gommés par la vitesse  du bus IDE non ??



Le débit maximal sur un bus IDE étant de 133 Mo/s et celui d'un SSD en IDE tournant autour de 70 Mo/s, je pense qu'il y a de la marge ; la question est de savoir si le gain en performances obtenu (si gain il y a, car il faut tjrs se méfier des chiffres des constructeurs qui sont souvent légèrement surestimés), justifie de débourser près de 400 &#8364; (prix d'un SSD en IDE de capacité décente (128 Go), trouvé ici:
http://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-TS128GSSD25-M-M%C3%A9moire-Solid-int%C3%A9gr%C3%A9/dp/tech-data/B001NS2SP8/ref=de_a_smtd

A ce prix là, on peut avoir un bon macbook core2duo d'occaz, avec possibilité d'upgrader le disque dur et la RAM à un prix raisonnable et surtout, sans prise de tête !

Sinon, pour moins cher, on peut (encore) trouver des disques durs en IDE @5400tr/min (ceux tournant à 7200 tr/min étant malheureusement quasiment impossibles à trouver); il faut savoir par ailleurs, que plus un disque vieillit, plus il devient lent (à cause de la fragmentation et de l'usure des pièces mécaniques..); donc, le simple fait d'en changer (même à caractéristiques égales) peut redonner du souffle à la machine; vous pourrez trouver des disques IDE @5400tr/min ici :http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/22-Disques-Durs-internes/774-Disque-Dur-2-5-IDE.htm (mais peut être que vous trouverez moins cher ailleurs)


----------



## Le docteur (23 Janvier 2011)

On n'aura jamais un MacBook core2duo à 400 euros. Ou alors ce sera un truc bradé parce que très abîmé, ou sans DVD, etc. 600 euros c'est le mini.


----------



## lolitta (23 Janvier 2011)

Tu devrais un p'tit tour dans la rubrique "Petites annonces mac" de MacGé  
(ici par exple: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/103722/cat/52 ) ou aller sur *Mac2sell* (voir plus bas)

PS: Bon, je t'accorde que j'ai peut-être gratté 50 ou 70 &#8364; , mais je parlais évidemment pas d'un macbook de l'actuelle ou de l'avant dernière génération plutôt d'un macbook de 2007/2008 ; je rappelle que l'idée était juste de mettre en relief le prix exorbitant des SSD en IDE


----------



## Le docteur (23 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un MacBook de 2008, je ne le vendrais pas à ce prix.
Et il faut bien se rappeler que derrière les annonces alléchantes il y a souvent des loups .


----------



## lolitta (23 Janvier 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook de 2008, je ne le vendrais pas à ce prix.


Tu m'as l'air plutôt dur en affaires! 



Le docteur a dit:


> Et il faut bien se rappeler que derrière les annonces alléchantes il y a souvent des loups .


ou des gens en manque d'argent (en ces temps de crise..), pressés de trouver un acquéreur, quitte à brader leur bien..

Faire un rabais de 50% sur un mac qui a 3 ans ou + et qui plus est, n'est plus sous garantie, me parait même cohérent (y a pas forcément arnaque au bout); d'autant plus que sur le refurb, on trouve des macbook blanc de la génération actuelle pour près de 800 &#8364;, et *garantis 1 AN*!(avec possibilité de gratter encore quelques euros avec le système de cashback )


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2011)

De toute façon, je n'arrive pas à revendre mes Mac ... 

Mais 400 et quelques euros en partant d''une machine à 1100-1200 euros, ce n'est pas 50%, mais le tiers du prix.

J'avais fait un temps quelques recherches pour trouver une machine pour ma blonde, à l'époque pour un iBook (c'était le début des MacIntels) et j'en ai eu pour 600 euros et la machine avait une petite fissure, sinon ça aurait été plus cher. Celles qui étaient en-dessous posaient problème.
J'ai vu en grattant un peu des vendeurs très très étranges. 

Ne pas oublier une chose : plus vous baissez en-dessous des prix pratiqués par la plupart des gens, plus vous risquez de tomber sur des cas genre ordi sans DVD, etc. 

Je pense que le cas du vendeur pressé ne marche que s'il on a affaire à quelqu'un qui se moque totalement du prix, ce qui est rare. Dans ce cas on peut avoir à la rigueur affaire à un type sympa qui veut faire profiter des gens qu'il connaît au moins un peu d'une occasion, mais c'est pas vraiment dans la nature humaine.
Quelqu'un qui a besoin d'argent ne brade pas non plus sa machine....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------

En tant que pratiquant d'eBay, je peux te dire que je n'achète JAMAIS dans les offres trop alléchantes et qu'il suffit de chercher un peu pour trouver une explication. 
Je l'ai fait une fois pour un logiciel et j'ai aussi dérogé à la règle de ne pas me laisser imposer un mode de paiement qui n'était pas prévu : je me suis fait avoir... pas de beaucoup, mais je me suis fait avoir... J'ai eu de la chance que ça n'ait pas été pire...


----------



## nurbo (18 Février 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> On n'aura jamais un MacBook core2duo à 400 euros. Ou alors ce sera un truc bradé parce que très abîmé, ou sans DVD, etc. 600 euros c'est le mini.



J'aurais donc fait une excellente affaire avec mon macbook noir 2.4GHz 250Go l'an dernier? Chouette  (d'autant que je pourrais le revendre au même prix actuellement, sans perdre un euro)

D'une manière générale, j'ai remarqué que mac2sell est franchement en-dessous des prix du marché...


----------



## claudegmt (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir
Plusieurs réponses suite à ce qui a été soulevé dans les précédents post

Ayant un MBA avec un DD128GO SSD et 4 GO de ram je peux assurer que c'est bleufant de vitesse et de réactivité.

L'absence de DVD

Honnêtement, là encore apple est un précurseur. Vivant depuis 3 ans sur une ile de l'ocean indien, j'étais parti avec un stock de DVD à vierge. J'ai presque tout mon stock à ce jour.
En effet, les clefs USB de 2 4 ou comme la dernière achétée 32 GO  me servent pour regarder des film sur le home cinema ou pour transferer des films à des amis.

Ayant un NAS  avec 2 disques montés en raid, j'assure mes sauvegardes de façon relativement correcte. En fait, je ne me sert du lesteur DV que pour transfoRmer de vieux DVD  en .mkv. Je le fait parfois à partir de mon MBA en transformant le dvd qui se trouve sur le G4 ou sur l'imac. Je suis persuadé que d'ici quelques années il nous n'aurons plus l'utilité des dvd.

Pour  l'ibook G4, je m'oriente, à la lecture de ce fil, vers l'achat d'une clef USB de 64 GO ou un petit DD externe ssd que je connecterai sur le G4 soit par le firewire 400 soit l'U SB et sur lequel j'installerai l'OS afin de que l'ensemble soir un peu plus performant car telle quelle la config sous tiger tourne très bien et comme je l'ai dit plus haut il n'y a qu'avec imovie que c'est un peu lent.
J'attends l'avis des spécialistes sur la piste que j'explore.

A+


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2011)

Hé bien écoute si c'est toi qui nous offre les versions du futur format de tout nos DVD, pourquoi pas ... en attendant le DVD est incontournable vu nos DVDthèques, enfin du moins pour ceux qui ne sont pas des pirates ...

Pour l'histoire du DD de l'iBook, je confirme qu'un DD récent en 5200 tr/min dépote beaucoup plus que le DD original. Pas besoin de se ruiner en SSD ... d'ailleurs je n'imagine même pas remplacer le 750 Go de mon MBP par un SSD, ça coûterait sûrement pas de 2500/3000 euros pour cette capacité. C'est du délire.

Le SSD de 128 Go pointé par lolita fait 250 euros en MLC (plus courte durée de vie), et le modèle SLC (durée 10 fois plus longue) en 64 Go, près de 620 euros ... Un DD classique plus un backup externe coutera bien moins cher.

Ensuite les SSD en IDE sont encore plus rare qu'en SATA et plus cher, sans compter que ce sont de vieux modèles dont la durée de vie est bien plus faible ... Perso j'ai repris un bon WD 120 Go 5400 pour mon iBook Palourde. Mais si vraiment on trouvait un SSD par cher pourquoi ne pas essayer 

Je vous conseille de lire cet article sur les SSD MLC et SLC de PCWorld. En effet le contrôleur est important et certains SSD ont en réalité de perfs inférieure aux DD conventionnel (surtout sur les modèles anciens). Et payer deux fois plus dans ce cas, ça fait mal.

Donc attention en conseillant les SSD, ce n'est pas toujours le bon choix.


----------



## claudegmt (20 Février 2011)

Hello
Je fais encore partie de ceux qui achète les films et musiques. Cependant, à Mayotte nous avons très souvent un taux d'humidité > à 70% et des températures très rarement au dessous de 26°, pour ces raisons, nos lecteurs de salon ou auto sont très souvent à la peine et la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, comme beaucoup ici d'ailleurs, était de transformer nos fichiers vidéos afin de les lire à l'aide d'un DD ou d'une clée USB.

Par ailleurs, à Mayotte il n'y a pas de téléchargement illégal car pas de haut débit et le seul simili haut débit que l'on a coute 54 le GO cumulé down et up, donc aucun intérêt à télécharger.
Adopi ne sera pas riche avec le 101 département :love:

Plus sérieusement, au même titre que la disquette a rapidement disparu, je pense que le dvd suivra aussi à plus ou moins brève échéance. Mon dernier MBA ets livré avec une clef usb pour le programme source. (ça se perd aussi facilement

Pour ce qui est de la capacité du DD j'appartiens au groupe des gens qui n'ont quasiment rien sur le DD de l'ordi. En fait, j'ai tout sur mon NAS 2*1TO monté en raid et relié à mon airport extrême. Time machine travaille sur un dock en firewire et avec un DD de 500GO qui sauvergarde les applis, les dossiers de travail et surtout le courrier.

Pour les photos, je me retroue avec 2 jeux, un sur le NAS (en fait 2 sur le nas) et un sur l'imac afin que que ce soit accessible très rapidement. 

Cette façon de faire, m'a permis lorsque mon vieux PPC 17 a claqué suite au mauvais courant de l'ile de ne pas criser puis que j'avais tout sur le time machine et sur mon NAS.
Cependant, n'étant pas technicien je suis à l'écoute des précieux retour d'expérience des technos du forum

Pour changer le DD de l'ibook, je commence à croire qu'il faut être horloger


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2011)

Mais non, franchement changer le DD d'un iBook blanc est un jeu d'enfant comparé à une palourde (qui nécessite 3/4 heures de boulot)


----------

